# pacman frogs reputation and behaviour.



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

ok i have to ask do pacman frogs have teeth. and does their bite hurt? ive been told yes to both these and no to others. and pollywog do you still have them available?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

They do have something which are called teeth by many people but they are actually a fixed part of the jaw bone ( i cant remeber the exact fancy name for them). The bite will obviously depend on the size of the frog and your particular pain threshold and will you will know you have been bitten but it isnt in the same league as say a monitor or iguana. I have been bitten and it was almost an 'ouch' but my friend was bitten and he cried like a little girl :whistling2:

Here is a skull of a horned frog showing the 'teeth'. what is doesnt show is the large almost canine front 'teeth'
http://www.skullsunlimited.com/graphics/tq-187-lg.jpg


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I dont recall mine having teeth but then you are not really at risk of being bitten.

They are lazy fat eating machines.

Marina


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> .
> 
> They are lazy fat eating machines.


which is why i got 1 :2thumb:
birds of a feather n all that :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

no they dont have teeth they have a bony ridge not completely disimilar to that of a pyxie frog, however i would rather be bitten by a adult pacman than an adult pyxie, being bitten by a pyxie frog is likend to that of having your finger slammed between 2 pieces of jagged glass.
their behaviour is individualistic, some are slightly more active that others, some are tamer and will actually "wake up" when they know their human is going to feed them. they are mostly ambush predators and that is why they are more often viewed motionless half buried in their substrate.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

oh good lol, cos that skull looks scary. would they peirce the skin with the ridge? and what about the canines? bit worried about that, not that i would be handling it alot. i know it depends on the individual but ive been told they are lovely, dont tend to bite and are great for beginners. yet on youtube they turn quickly and bite people. how are they at jumping and vocally? i am thinking of getting one from pollywog but need to sell my axies...please buy them lol. dropped them to 40.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you want a pet to handle then I don't think frogs are what you should be looking at. Remember they will absorb whatever is on your hands through their skin which won't do them any good. They're not great jumpers, not really built for it. They're very good at lunging for food though lol Vocally I'm not sure. My young possibly female frog makes an odd quiet clicking noise now and again.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

rule 1) of frog keeping, handle them as little as possible.

as for horned fogs, their usual activity, is feigning sleep in order to grab whatever happens to be passing their nose.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Pacmans are great frogs, they are not for handling though, same rule as with other amphibians.
ive not heard of their bite piercing the skin unlike with a pyxie frog but i guess it could be possible, just ive never seen it.


----------

